# Newbie in Toronto



## isabelj (Dec 24, 2012)

*New In Toronto​*
So my family was always a pet-free zone, except I have forever wanted a dog. Recently my family has really warmed up to the idea and we have completely fallen in love with the Maltese breed. With are looking into it and are seriously considering getting a cutie. We live in Toronto, ON, and are looking for a reliable and expert breeder we could get our breeder from. We havn't had a sog so any tips on adopting and where's good to adopt from and not would be so helpful! Or any tips on a raising a little Maltese or basic things to know. So if anybody knows of any great breeders not to far from Toronto it would be a big help! I'm very glad I joined this site already found some useful info ​


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Welcome to SM, we love our Maltese but we also welcome all breeds even the feline ones!Hope you stay and enjoy the group. Everyone is really helpful and when you need a shoulder,we're here to lend one...
Hugs!


----------



## isabelj (Dec 24, 2012)

Thank you! I am so excited


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Welcome to SM! This is a great place with lots of info. Hope you find your furbaby soon and stick around. Keep us posted!!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Hi Isabel,

You could always look for the small breed rescue groups here in the T-dot!!! just stay away from kijiji ads and the ads that you see in the toronto star/sun etc; I wish you lots of luck to find a furever friend. P.S if you go on to facebook and look up Blessfest canada they list alot of resuces as well. Plus it doesnt hurt to go to some vet clinics as they might be able to point you out to some breeders that are reputuable.


----------

